# help!



## sqratch (Mar 17, 2015)

iv been married for less than a year, (together for 7), and already i feel like its over. i feel sad every morning


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't have children.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

what is it?

Are you man or woman? Husband or wife problem?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Details?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Marriage kills relationships.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

lenzi said:


> Marriage kills relationships.


Get the marriage penalty with your taxes as well.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

lenzi said:


> Marriage kills relationships.


I hear a recent scientific study came up with a relationship between divorce and marriage...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

SamuraiJack said:


> I hear a recent scientific study came up with a relationship between divorce and marriage...


can't have one without the other!


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

Whats the damn problem


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

sqratch said:


> iv been married for less than a year, (together for 7), and already i feel like its over. i feel sad every morning


Did you get married to fix a problem :scratchhead:


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

lost soul said:


> Did you get married to fix a problem :scratchhead:


Getting married to fix a problem is like cutting off your arm because you've got a splinter in your finger.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

lenzi said:


> Getting married to fix a problem is like cutting off your arm because you've got a splinter in your finger.


...or beheading as a solution to dandruff...


----------

